# Tree Identification



## texpa

Any idea what sort of tree this is? Came down a couple weeks back during the storms that blew through the country. The tree blooms with small white flowers in the spring. I thought I knew what it was until I started cutting it.

Trying to figure out if I let it dry if it would work for indoor firewood. And, I'd like to try and find the same one to replace.

Location: Pittsburgh

https://imgur.com/qfx08sy

https://imgur.com/9tb6G0Z

https://i.imgur.com/SIxc3yE.jpg


----------



## Powhatan

The trunk reminds me of Wild Black Cherry, but with the oak leaves on the ground it might be Pin Oak or Red Oak.


----------



## texpa

Thanks! Sorry, yea those oak leaves are not from it. The leaves it produces are super small oval shaped. Maybe a little larger than your finger nail. I'll see if I have any picture of it when it was still standing. I figured the bark plus the spring little while flower pedals would help, but I suppose there are a lot of those


----------



## Monocot Master

My thought is black cherry as well. Splits nicely and makes good fire wood if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Deadlawn

Did the younger growth have horizontal lines on the bark? If so, that's cherry. Makes nice furniture and can be used for firewood too.


----------

